# Laying eggs in the wrong place



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a silky that decided the goat house is where she wants to lay her eggs. How do I get her to lay in a nesting box?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Lock, lock. Put her in the coop and keep her there until she trains to lay in the nests. Whenever I find more than one bird laying out on free range, I lock up the whole flock for several days until they are forced to lay in the nests only. 

Sometimes, though, if they are laying in the same place and it's safe from the egg suckin' dog, I'll let them have one outside nest....as long as it's just one and all the outside layers are using it.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok Thanks. If it weren't in the very back of the goat house I wouldn't be asking but I'm sick of crawling in every day to get the egg! Lol


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine r laying on the floor of the coop..... Under the roost


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

One of mine just started laying and I didn't know the first day she layed because she was hiding from my cat when she layed it!


----------

